# Vermeer SC252 Stump Grinder



## Just Don

Hi to Everyone,
This is my first post so please, no laughing out loud. I am looking for any info on my used sc252 stump grinder I just bought. I know the teeth need to be replaced, but am wondering if they could be resharpend, and if so, how it's done. 
What is the going rate for stup grinding. I live near Green Bay WI., and I'm sure rates very in different area's. I would like to know the proper way to grind a stump, like how deep, how wide past the stump it's self and any other info anyone can give will be greatfully excepted.
Thanks in advance for reply's
Don


----------



## mckeetree

Just Don said:


> Hi to Everyone,
> This is my first post so please, no laughing out loud. I am looking for any info on my used sc252 stump grinder I just bought. I know the teeth need to be replaced, but am wondering if they could be resharpend, and if so, how it's done.
> What is the going rate for stup grinding. I live near Green Bay WI., and I'm sure rates very in different area's. I would like to know the proper way to grind a stump, like how deep, how wide past the stump it's self and any other info anyone can give will be greatfully excepted.
> Thanks in advance for reply's
> Don



Right, like I am going to tell you all my tricks.


----------



## treeclimber101

Ummm the machine is pretty self explanatory in its operation , that you'll have to figure out but depth depends on your purpose , most of the time 8 inches is enough but often you need to go as deep as the machine allows and with that machine maybe 18inches is your max. As far as the maintenance of teeth and such that will depend on the usage generally a rounded tooth is shot , obviously a broken tooth is shot as well , as for your price $9 an inch seems to make some money , GOOD LUCK


----------



## jefflovstrom

So you bought a machine and now need to learn to use it and maintain it and make a profit from it. Very interesting. I wonder if I bought a small plane and went to a pilots site and ask how to fly it if I would learn? 
Jeff


----------



## Ellistrees

*Diameter vs square inch*

If you charge by the diameter inch you will loose on big stumps, though this seems to be the standard.
I charge by the square inch so I get paid for all the work I do equally.
A 4 foot diameter stump is actually 4 times the size of a 2 foot diameter stump. 
This augument always gets things going as most seem to charge by the diameter not the square inches.


----------



## ozzy42

I am usually all for helping a new guy out ,but I agree woith TC101,If you have to ask what to charge for stumpgrinding,you've
put the cart before the horse buying a grinder.


----------



## TreeClimber57

Ellistrees said:


> If you charge by the diameter inch you will loose on big stumps, though this seems to be the standard.
> I charge by the square inch so I get paid for all the work I do equally.
> A 4 foot diameter stump is actually 4 times the size of a 2 foot diameter stump.
> This augument always gets things going as most seem to charge by the diameter not the square inches.



That is because diameter is easier to figure out for most.


----------



## ddhlakebound

You guys charge by the inch??? Weird and Wild....

I just weigh it all when I'm done and charge by the pound...that way I get paid for dirt, rock, and stump density.


----------



## TreeClimber57

ddhlakebound said:


> You guys charge by the inch??? Weird and Wild....
> 
> I just weigh it all when I'm done and charge by the pound...that way I get paid for dirt, rock, and stump density.



Interesting concept.


----------



## Blakesmaster

ddhlakebound said:


> You guys charge by the inch??? Weird and Wild....
> 
> I just weigh it all when I'm done and charge by the pound...that way I get paid for dirt, rock, and stump density.



Another good method I've found is to drive the machine up on top of the stump and grind from the far side towards you. It's a HUGE time saver.


----------



## jefflovstrom

TreeClimber57 said:


> Interesting concept.



Concept's are interesting indeed!--
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom

Blakesmaster said:


> Another good method I've found is to drive the machine up on top of the stump and grind from the far side towards you. It's a HUGE time saver.



Either you are joking, or you are not joking! Please say you are joking!
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

jefflovstrom said:


> Either you are joking, or you are not joking! Please say you are joking!
> Jeff



He ain't joking.


----------



## treeclimber101

Actually blake kinda has a point for a little grinder working backward kinda helps the machine doesn't suck itself to far into the stump , with a big cutter it doesn't much matter how ya hit it..


----------



## lone wolf

Blakesmaster said:


> Another good method I've found is to drive the machine up on top of the stump and grind from the far side towards you. It's a HUGE time saver.



Can you explain how this would be an advantage it seems like one side or the other would be the same no? How does it save time? Or are you joking?


----------



## lxt

Blakes method is one I have used when grinding stumps, the best cutting position on the 252 is the 4-6 oclock position !

Not that it saves time..that ive noticed, but it does help stop from being sucked into the stump when taking a big bite!



LXT.............


----------



## Blakesmaster

Wow. Guess I gotta work on my sarcasm. Never ran a small machine but I'll take your guys word on that.


----------



## jefflovstrom

If your machine is being sucked in (never happened to me or anyone I know), you are doing it wrong. 
Jeff


----------



## Just Don

Dear New Friends,

I bought this used stump grinder because it needed work, and so did I. You see, I retired after 25 years in a public safety position as a Police Officer, paramedic, and Fire fighter, so I do have a bit of formal education, and alot of mechanical experience. Then, on January 15 of this year my wife and I found out I have stage 4 cancer. We did a lot of thinking as one would expect after this news and decided I should spend my time living instead if dying. We started chemo treatmens, and try to go about our life one day at a time. The treatments are heading in the right direction, and we are now looking at a couple years perhaps, rather than 4-6 months. Thus, the stump grinder. I can use it to help me keep me busy while doing a service for others. I will do some for free, just because the people need it done, and are in a bad way money wise. I am not out to build a big business, I just want to do a good job for people, and put a few bucks in our pocket to take my wife out to dinner now and then. I thank most of you for your positive comment, and I hold no disrespect for those trying to be funny when they didn't know any better...
Just Don


----------



## jefflovstrom

I have read somewhere that Postal workers ( letter carriers) are left in a Will, Lighting strikes! Hang in there.
Jeff


----------



## rwbinbc

Is the stump grinder for sale I could use one, The rental rates are not cheap. 

I pay a woman to grind all of My stumps for now, I pay her Max $140 per job I dont care how many or how big. She's usually done in an hour to an hour and a half. But she has the rg50.


----------



## jefflovstrom

rwbinbc said:


> Is the stump grinder for sale I could use one, The rental rates are not cheap.
> 
> I pay a woman to grind all of My stumps for now, I pay her Max $140 per job I dont care how many or how big. She's usually done in an hour to an hour and a half. But she has the rg50.



Dude, do you even read before you post? It is not for sale, he wants it for him. You should go pay your woman stump grinder to teach you to read!
Sincerely,
Jeff


----------



## Ga. Stumpman

Well, after reading your second post I can relate to you with the diagnosis of cancer. I have experienced what it is like in my family. If you were not so far from me I would be glad to help and show you about stump grinding. Maybe you can find somebody near you that would be willing to help you. Do you have a Vermeer dealer near you? That would be a good place to start. Tell them your situation and they could hook you up with someone in the business. I was in public safety also for 30 yrs. retired fireman, worked 2 jobs all 30 yrs. I started my stump business several yrs. before I retired. Good luck, let me know how it goes.


----------



## tree md

Sorry to hear of your situation. I have had similar experience although not to your extent. The very best to you. You are in my prayers.

I don't really look at stump guys as stealing my work. I make my work in hazardous trees. Not cutting firewood or grinding stumps.

I never really charge by the inch per say, Although I do take into consideration how large the stump is, where it is located, How difficult it is going to be to do and how much time it is going to take me. No two situations are the same. Make sure you have your bases covered if you are grinding next to underground lines or pipes or the like. Always create a barrier around windows, glass doors and other liabilities before you grind. A couple of good 4x8 pieces of plywood is a good investment for a stump man.

Prices will vary from location to location and amount of competition in the area.

There are a few longtime members here from Wisco. Maybe they can chime in with some help on pricing. I'd say your average stump goes from around $75 to $100 here though. You need to be getting over a hundred for anything over 3' and more like $200 if you are having to chase the roots out on a large stump. That's in an easy access area. Remember, your time is valuable and you are running a specialized piece of equipment. If the stump is hard to access or in an area with a lot of liability prices should reflect that.

Again, best of luck to you.


----------



## lxt

jefflovstrom said:


> If your machine is being sucked in (never happened to me or anyone I know), you are doing it wrong.
> Jeff




 you`re doing it wrong!!!! I suppose you never heard the belts squeel or stalled the motor either uhh??...if none of these are a familiar scenario to you.....then you dont grind stumps very much!!!



LXT.............


----------



## arbor pro

The advice I'll offer is nothing you couldn't learn the 'hard' way in a few weeks of using your 'new' grinder. I'll save you the trouble.

1) If the machine still has the standard vermeer super teeth and haven't been switched over to greenteeth (round) or yellowjacket (two-sided), then you can resharpen them if they're not too rounded over already. If you can justify the expense, a $350 greenteeth setup is way more efficient and you get 3 sides to every tooth by just rotating them when dull.

2) Once you learn to grind using the autosweep feature, unplug it and learn to grind without it. It takes some learning to get a feel for the machine but you will grind stumps 3 times faster than the machine's computer can. Trust me, I used to swear by the autosweep feature - now, I swear at it.

3) The toughest grinding on a stump is at the root flare. The grinder has to grind the most surface area at this point because you're typically grinding on both the bottom and front of the wheel. Once you get down to the depth you want to grind (8" or so), you move forward an inch or two or three and start at the top of the stump and sweep to the side, then lower an inch or two or three (depends on stump species and teeth condition) and sweep back. Repeat until you're 8" deep, lift, drive ahead and repeat. If you're grinding a big stump that's wider than the grinder sweep, you will have to grind until chips fill up the containment area under the grinder, back up and reposition on the stump. I usually try to 'narrow out' the stump on one or more sides so that I can then approach it from just one direction to finish it up. So, I'll take a 50" stump and grind it to 20" wide x 50" then approach it from the long side to finish it up. If the containment area gets so full that chips are flying forward and piling up on the stump, you stop and shovel it out or move to the other side.

4) I price by the inch but I do so in a tiered fashion. Stumps under 30" diameter that I can typically grind in only 1 or maybe 2 setups on the stump are one price while stumps over 30" diameter that require several movements and maybe some shoveling are at a higher price per inch. The price per inch for each tier is going to be determined by your local market but, the average around here seems to be about $1.50 inch for <30" and $2-2.50 inch for bigger stumps. You can price cleanup and dirt fill based upon an hourly rate for doing such and the actual cost of dirt. You're just going to have to do a few stumps to find out how long grinding, cleanup and fill takes.

If I'm grinding hedges or shrubs, I often do it cheaper as those go very quickly. I always charge a site minimum to cover drive and unloading/loading time. And don't forget mileage if traveling a distance.

5) If grinding near vehicles, siding or windows, take a piece of 4x8 plywood and hinge it 50/50 or 25/50/25 to create a stand-up debris shield. Broken windows or chipped siding will cost more than you'll make on a stump. When possible try to clear landscape rocks away from stumps to prevent projectiles. Always charge a bit more when rocks, brick or other debris is present to cover damaged or dulled teeth.

6) Grease bearings often, change your teeth before they're completely dull and work safe around that cutter wheel.

Good luck.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lxt said:


> you`re doing it wrong!!!! I suppose you never heard the belts squeel or stalled the motor either uhh??...if none of these are a familiar scenario to you.....then you dont grind stumps very much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.............



Only if you try to bite more than you can chew, which means you are doing it wrong, 
Jeff


----------



## Just Don

Dear Arbor Pro, and all others,

Thank you all so much for your constructive input. This is all good information to know. I'll keep learning more as I go, and in time, be where we hope to be. I know I'll never run with the big dogs, but I don't mind a few days a week on the porch. Thanks again for your prayers and input, and hope to converse again...
Just Don


----------



## lxt

jefflovstrom said:


> Only if you try to bite more than you can chew, which means you are doing it wrong,
> Jeff




*Again*....you must not grind to many stumps!!! Office worker are ya? anybody who has grinded is familiar with what is being discussed!! I would think you should worry more about changing the printer cartridge jeff!! leave the field work to those who know...its just not your bag!!!!



LXT.................


----------



## Ga. Stumpman

Don, if you do not have the dual wheels on your 252 you need to get them. If yours has them then only take them off to go through a gate and then put them back on. If you do not have the duals you will turn a 252 over. It is a mess with oil, hydraulic fluid and gas in a customers yard. Not to mention getting the machine upright. It is much easier to take outside wheels off and put back on.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lxt said:


> *Again*....you must not grind to many stumps!!! Office worker are ya? anybody who has grinded is familiar with what is being discussed!! I would think you should worry more about changing the printer cartridge jeff!! leave the field work to those who know...its just not your bag!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.................



Wow! Man you are Mad about something, but dont take it out on me punk! I probably did more stumps than you took naps! You show your dumb- a s s reply without knowing who you are talking about. Is there an " itch " you cant reach and all pissed off at guys that know more than you? Grow up!
Jeff 
Here buddy!


----------



## tree MDS

I love this place.


----------



## tree MDS

I rented one of these little grinders last year. What a joke.. either they had a governor or something on it, or it was the biggest piece of crap I've ever seen. I'm inclined to go with the later of the two..

Seemed like I would've had a hard time exfoliating the top of my foot, let alone grind a stump!


----------



## arbor pro

Ga. Stumpman said:


> Don, if you do not have the dual wheels on your 252 you need to get them. If yours has them then only take them off to go through a gate and then put them back on. If you do not have the duals you will turn a 252 over. It is a mess with oil, hydraulic fluid and gas in a customers yard. Not to mention getting the machine upright. It is much easier to take outside wheels off and put back on.



Duals are like 'training wheels for newbies'. One you get some experience under your belt and understand the capabilities of a 252, the training wheels can come off.


----------



## fishercat

*I agree.*



Ga. Stumpman said:


> Don, if you do not have the dual wheels on your 252 you need to get them. If yours has them then only take them off to go through a gate and then put them back on. If you do not have the duals you will turn a 252 over. It is a mess with oil, hydraulic fluid and gas in a customers yard. Not to mention getting the machine upright. It is much easier to take outside wheels off and put back on.



this is excellent advice and truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## lxt

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow! Man you are Mad about something, but dont take it out on me punk! I probably did more stumps than you took naps! You show your dumb- a s s reply without knowing who you are talking about. Is there an " itch " you cant reach and all pissed off at guys that know more than you? Grow up!
> Jeff
> Here buddy!




LMFAO.......look ball nugget, you are an operations manager???yeah? you dont do a chads worth of dog droppings anymore!! Know who im talking about???  im talking to you Jeffry....! Im not worried about the itch I cant reach....Ill just hire a good little grunt like you too take care of that for me! So start itching round my taint old fella.

You come on & post at threads with nothing but negative dribble then when you get your sack roasted old man you wanna throw daggers back? your posts "SUCK" & when I see pics of your pathetic azz doing something worth a dam....then maybe you`ll get a lil thumbs up PAP!

Till then............keep thinking you know more armchair climber!! & listen to some one who knows....(that be just about all on site except for you) :jawdrop:




LXT.......


----------



## lxt

Thats a beautiful portrait of ya there Jeffry........doing nothing!! typical of a loud mouth!!

he looks pretty clean uhh guys?? new truck, little stubby middle finger to match his manhood & a mile of forehead!! 



LXT...............


----------



## Blakesmaster

lxt said:


> Thats a beautiful portrait of ya there Jeffry........doing nothing!! typical of a loud mouth!!
> 
> he looks pretty clean uhh guys?? new truck, little stubby middle finger to match his manhood & a mile of forehead!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............




Well, he does have a nice forehead.


----------



## Just Don

I must say I never expected to see where this has headed. I was hoping to learn from those of you with experiance, but instead I've created a name calling, insulting tread that is going nowhere fast. I am trully sorry. I was givin some positive imput from "Aim High", and I think I will head that direction...
Good luck to all, and take care.

Just Don


----------



## jefflovstrom

Just Don said:


> I must say I never expected to see where this has headed. I was hoping to learn from those of you with experiance, but instead I've created a name calling, insulting tread that is going nowhere fast. I am trully sorry. I was givin some positive imput from "Aim High", and I think I will head that direction...
> Good luck to all, and take care.
> 
> Just Don



Don't go, Don!!! They really love me! I swear! Put your man suit on and hang a while.
Jeff


----------



## mckeetree

tree MDS said:


> I rented one of these little grinders last year. What a joke.. either they had a governor or something on it, or it was the biggest piece of crap I've ever seen. I'm inclined to go with the later of the two..
> 
> Seemed like I would've had a hard time exfoliating the top of my foot, let alone grind a stump!



They are just enough grinder to make you MAD. Kinda like running a D3 cat, it's just enough dozer to piss you off.


----------



## tree MDS

jefflovstrom said:


> Don't go, Don!!! They really love me! I swear! Put your man suit on and hang a while.
> Jeff



That is some good stuff..:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jefflovstrom

tree MDS said:


> That is some good stuff..:hmm3grin2orange:



The wifey ands kids are at Nana's and I am cranking Deep Purple and Blue Oyster Cult. Wonder how long this will last? Now, "Rush-2112 Overture".
Jeff


----------



## fishercat

*welcome to Arboristfight!*



jefflovstrom said:


> Don't go, Don!!! They really love me! I swear! Put your man suit on and hang a while.
> Jeff



you get used to it after a while.


----------



## jefflovstrom

lxt said:


> Thats a beautiful portrait of ya there Jeffry........doing nothing!! typical of a loud mouth!!
> 
> he looks pretty clean uhh guys?? new truck, little stubby middle finger to match his manhood & a mile of forehead!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



My dog can catch a fly! How cool is that!
Jeff


----------



## jerrylee5

*what do you think now, just Don*

Food for thought:
I am a retired businessman looking at stump grinding as a part time business. I read most of the replies to you Don and found a few helpful and thought provoking... here is a littel more to consider.
The physical nature of the work does not put me off; however, before I buy any equipment I have consulted with a lawyer. The result is that I believe that a casual approach to this work is fool hardy. It is a violent process, and as noted in several replies, you need to think of certain minimal safety issues in operation; cocerning porperty and persons. This leads me to point out that you should consider adequate insurance (liability and bonding.) Doing an occasional favor for a friend is ok but the more you do for lesser "freinds" may find you on the wrong end of a law suit... I am not a lawyer, but as I recall, there can be a fine line between casual effort and professional work. I am now in the process for getting quotes for such insurance and considering some form of incorporation to protect myself legally.

I remember as a kid busting more than one window with a power mower.


----------



## Stompers

WOW! I enjoyed most of this thread until the highjack occured, very informative, in more ways than one. I just started grinding (as a service) this March. Pricing can be tricky. As said before, there are no two jobs the same, (location, travel, size of stump, multiple stumps at a disscount?, etc.) I've learned alot just by doing, but safety is a must. When you give an estimate, access the location and surroundings, any utilitys. and insurance would be a good idea. Hope you enjoy it. Good luck Don.


----------



## billsnogo

Stompers said:


> WOW! I enjoyed most of this thread until the highjack occured, very informative, in more ways than one. I just started grinding (as a service) this March. Pricing can be tricky. As said before, there are no two jobs the same, (location, travel, size of stump, multiple stumps at a disscount?, etc.) I've learned alot just by doing, but safety is a must. When you give an estimate, access the location and surroundings, any utilitys. and insurance would be a good idea. Hope you enjoy it. Good luck Don.



I agree. I have been reading all I can while looking for my first machine. Already found my insurance company and rates, but still getting passed around the county to find out what license if any is needed here. I just get passed back and forth 

Hope to find out if I can get enough work to keep a profit and pay insurance, will not risk what we have earned over a part-time subing job. Plan on taking 25-50% of payment as pay and remainder for operating cost (maintenance of machine, truck, trailer, gas, insurance, ect) Also seems what some people want for equipment really varies in different regions. Seems like all local sales want 25% more 

Think if I go forward, I will need to also find a good accountant to find out what would be best for my little start-up (write-offs, doing a dba or llc, ect)

thanks all for your feedback to those of us starting off (or thinking about it  )


----------



## treeclimber101

jefflovstrom said:


> Wow! Man you are Mad about something, but dont take it out on me punk! I probably did more stumps than you took naps! You show your dumb- a s s reply without knowing who you are talking about. Is there an " itch " you cant reach and all pissed off at guys that know more than you? Grow up!
> Jeff
> Here buddy!



Thank god you were standing in the shade, I am surely not ready for that gleam off that dome ..... Are you short , or is your truck lifted , must be hard to wash the windows ....lol


----------



## jefflovstrom

treeclimber101 said:


> Thank god you were standing in the shade, I am surely not ready for that gleam off that dome ..... Are you short , or is your truck lifted , must be hard to wash the windows ....lol



Haha! Almost 6 feet (2 inches shy), and yeah its lifted and I need a step ladder. 
Jeff


----------



## treemandan

jefflovstrom said:


> So you bought a machine and now need to learn to use it and maintain it and make a profit from it. Very interesting. I wonder if I bought a small plane and went to a pilots site and ask how to fly it if I would learn?
> Jeff



Sure you would, pilots are nice.


----------



## treemandan

Just Don said:


> Dear New Friends,
> 
> I bought this used stump grinder because it needed work, and so did I. You see, I retired after 25 years in a public safety position as a Police Officer, paramedic, and Fire fighter, so I do have a bit of formal education, and alot of mechanical experience. Then, on January 15 of this year my wife and I found out I have stage 4 cancer. We did a lot of thinking as one would expect after this news and decided I should spend my time living instead if dying. We started chemo treatmens, and try to go about our life one day at a time. The treatments are heading in the right direction, and we are now looking at a couple years perhaps, rather than 4-6 months. Thus, the stump grinder. I can use it to help me keep me busy while doing a service for others. I will do some for free, just because the people need it done, and are in a bad way money wise. I am not out to build a big business, I just want to do a good job for people, and put a few bucks in our pocket to take my wife out to dinner now and then. I thank most of you for your positive comment, and I hold no disrespect for those trying to be funny when they didn't know any better...
> Just Don



Yup, with friends like us you surely don't need enemies. Keep on rocking dude, #### em!


----------



## rlsaloga

*Sprinkler Pipes*

How do you handle sprinkler pipes that get broken during stump grinding? Do you fix them yourself, pay someone to fix them, or what?


----------



## sgreanbeans

rlsaloga said:


> How do you handle sprinkler pipes that get broken during stump grinding? Do you fix them yourself, pay someone to fix them, or what?



Fixem yourself. In San Diego, the crews carried a Irrigation kit on the trucks, just in case. I wasn't used to this, risers in the bushes, so I busted a few for them! A irrigation tech bills out at like 125 a hour.


----------



## Stompers

rlsaloga said:


> How do you handle sprinkler pipes that get broken during stump grinding? Do you fix them yourself, pay someone to fix them, or what?



I havn't hit any, yet. I guess it would depend on how big the pipe was. I do have experience with inground waterlines from working in a State park for 30 yrs.
Did the client tell you there were waterlines close? If not, they would at least pay for parts and maybe some labor if I fixed it. Do you have insurance?


----------



## Single_Shooter

I have only had the sprinkler system issue once so far and it was last week. I told the client that the sprinkler was directly under the small tree/shrub so when it got cut out and the stump ground the sprinkler WAS going to be destroyed. No maybe...it was going to be destroyed. She said it was okay - she would have her landscaper take care of it. I even offered to dig it up and try to remove it beforehand and she said nope - she had an appointment and didn't have time for all of that. Sooooo....I had her sign one of my handy liability waivers that stated she knew there would be damage.

And the best investment I have made so far (besides the liability waivers) as additional equipment has been 2 sheets of plywood. I cut them in half and put handles on one side. They cover windows even when there is little chance of debris flying that way. I'm not one to work for free...or worse yet to do a $200 job just to replace a $1,000 custom window. ALWAYS cover yer butt!!!!


----------



## Stompers

I like the waiver idea, Shooter. You don't use it for every job, do you? Just if you know there is a chance of damage?


----------



## rlsaloga

Shooter, I like the waiver idea too - where can I get a copy or a template of the liability waiver? Thanks


----------



## rlsaloga

Does anyone know the rates in Southern California? Thanks


----------

